# MTD carburetors



## Walt296 (Feb 4, 2021)

Just curious, what are the differences in the MTD carburetors?
There are several part numbers however most look the same. How many are interchangeable? Meaning would a 951-14206 work when a 951-12705 is the part number for the unit?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Carburetors are usually for a Tecumseh or a Briggs, or some of the newer ones are for the Chinese engines.

You need to get your engine make, model number, and then google for the specs and your carburetor number ... then google it ... Amazon and Ebay have them usually quite cheap.


----------

